# eyebrow wax and sealer



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

I have been looking all over for something that will completely cover my eyebrows to make it look as though I have no brows, then I want to draw on a different eyebrows. In the past I used to completely shave my brows off to do this, but now I have grown them back. I am wanted to start doing shows again but don't want to shave them off again in order to add more space between my eyes and brows. I read in an Kevyn Aucoin's book "Making Faces", something about eyebrow wax and eyebrow sealer to hide the actual brows. I was just wondering where I might be able to find and buy these products. I hope someone can help me with this. TIA.


----------



## monirock (Jan 27, 2006)

kryolan sells one:

http://www.mallatts.com/$spindb.query.listallshop2.mallatts.17.Eyebrow~20P  lastic~20and~20Sealer.5 

hope it works out for you.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

Check out the following two threads;
technical makeup question - need help pls
Wax to cover brows​They should give you plenty of information.


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_I have been looking all over for something that will completely cover my eyebrows to make it look as though I have no brows, then I want to draw on a different eyebrows._

 
I've done it with moderate success using nontoxic glue stick, drugstore lipstick sealant, and loads of concealer. (And glitter over that!) I used the tutorial here:
http://community.livejournal.com/mak...ials/6940.html

Up close you could still basically tell they were there, but it worked for Halloween:







In the long run, though, you might want to experiment with wax & sealant. Good luck!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

Yay!  Go Hedwig!!!!!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

I loved that movie


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find this stuff, I am trying to avoid ordering online but would be willing to go wherever they sell it and buy it?


----------



## litlaur (Jan 27, 2006)

There's theater supply store, Norcostco Atlanta Costume, you can see the sign from I-85 just north of the connector split. I've never been there, but I'm pretty sure they have stage makeup. The address is 2089 Monroe Dr, Atlanta.


----------

